# Wyndham PCB or Oceanwalk Daytona end of may



## djjbb929415 (May 2, 2016)

Looking for a presidential at either wyndham PCB or Daytona Ocean walk. Any place on the beach with a view would be awesome. somewhat flexible with dates anywhere from the 16th-30th we are available. PM or email me if you have anything available thanks!!


----------



## bestresort (May 2, 2016)

*4 bed presidential*

would a 4 bed presidential be acceptable


----------



## djjbb929415 (May 3, 2016)

bestresort said:


> would a 4 bed presidential be acceptable





Yes where??? And when ?


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2016)

Ocean Walk 3 bedroom deluxe ocean front May 20 - 27 $700


----------

